# Greek League 2003-2004



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

So here are the results of the first games of the season..

Iraklis-PAO 77-70
Iraklis: L. Papadopoulos 18 p, 12 reb, Pavlidis 18, Iliadis 15
PAO: Batiste 19, Hatzivrettas 16, Lakovic 14

Panionios-Peristeri 62-67
Panionios: Douglas 14, Heniak 13
Peristeri: Cuthrell 22, Stewart 20

Iraklio-PAOK 73-79
Iraklio: Taylor 15, Bacik 14
PAOK: Vasiliadis 18, Mulaomerovic 16, Vassilopoulos 11

AEK-ARIS 92-76
AEK: Tapoutos 21, Jenkins 21, Glyniadakis 11
ARIS: Baily 17, Stack 17, Likholitov 11

Olympiakos-Apollon Patron 75-65
Olymipiakos: MIlisaljevic 13, Gorents 15
Apollon Patron: Jones 18, Varda 14


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

In a few words:

Iraklis' win was no surprise. This team has lots of potential and I was pretty sure they were going to beat the greens, who are out of shape (or I should say, not ready yet). I just wonder how on earth they will play against the Raptors. Papadopoulos and Pavlidis not surprisingly were the leaders, with Diamantidis organizing and Iliadis contributing a lot. 

Appollon tried but at the last quarter they couldn't compete with OSFP's bench depth. Both teams are going to be very competitive this year, it seems.

AEK had a party against a ghost Aris which isn't ready obviously. Goldwire and Kommatos were in a different court, whereas AEK seems to find its chemistry, combining the youth with the experience of the two Americans.

Peristeri beat Panionios less easily than I expected them to do. Freshman Spanos lead the "Panthers" in the first half but then stopped and Peristeri took over. However the "Princes of the West Coast" unlilke last year, at this game they relied a lot on their two Americans. Whether that will change or not, it remains to be seen.

PAOK actually won at Lindo! I thought PAOK would not win but thanks to Vassiliadis 3pointers they did. Irakleio needs a tall guy and I wish them to find him soon. If they get one, I think they will not allow many teams to "get them" in Lindo (or later at the TEI stadium where they will move).


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> In a few words:
> 
> Iraklis' win was no surprise. This team has lots of potential and I was pretty sure they were going to beat the greens, who are out of shape (or I should say, not ready yet). I just wonder how on earth they will play against the Raptors. Papadopoulos and Pavlidis not surprisingly were the leaders, with Diamantidis organizing and Iliadis contributing a lot.


Yeah I was expecting them to beat PAO as well....Lazaros comments after the game were hilarious " O Zeljko Obradovic me emathe mpasket"  ..
Anyway I can't see PAO winning the league this year..AEK and Gavros are stronger this year IMO (I know you guy guys are doubting us but I still believe that our team is better than Gavros and PAO)....I just hope PAO will not kseftilisti against the Raptors......but seeing how awful they play that will probably happen.........Obradovic said that PAO will be ready......in 3 MONTHS!!!!!!!!




> AEK had a party against a ghost Aris which isn't ready obviously. Goldwire and Kommatos were in a different court, whereas AEK seems to find its chemistry, combining the youth with the experience of the two Americans.


Yeah so far so good.. Jenkins seems to be good and is exciting....I am not pleased with Lollis though...maybe he needs more time.........I also expect Antic to step up this season to show his doubters that they are wrong....
MArk my words TApoutos will finally be VERY good this season....



> PAOK actually won at Lindo! I thought PAOK would not win but thanks to Vassiliadis 3pointers they did. Irakleio needs a tall guy and I wish them to find him soon. If they get one, I think they will not allow many teams to "get them" in Lindo (or later at the TEI stadium where they will move)..


YEah I heard that IRaklio will move to a new stadium...That's good..... The PAOK stadium is fantastic, I also like Alexandrio and Apollon Patron also has a good stadium...The Athenian clubs and Iraklis play their games in awful stadiums though....Hopefully things will be better after the Olympics...


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

How come that players have changed last names while they are playing in Greece? Why is Gorenc translated to greek ->Gorents?
It's not a hostile question, I'm just curious.


----------



## ira (May 3, 2003)

and how is it pronounced ? gorens ?

"previous examples" showed the way ... eg tarlac was is called tarlats

back to the greek league : 

i was i that game ... i can`t believe that a team like panathinaikos made so much turnovers in the last period.... iraklis` defence was excellent but i expected a better reaction from obradovic 

2 thing i won`t forget from this game ..

1)chatzivrettas receiving a standing ovation before and after the game 

2)diamantidis blocking kenion jones ... i haven`t seen anyone slaping a ball so hard!


it seems that schortsianitis is returning to iraklis.... as i see the front line sofoklis, pavlidis, papadopoulos it seems prety nice ;-)


ps nice to be back


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>J-Will2</b>!
> How come that players have changed last names while they are playing in Greece? Why is Gorenc translated to greek ->Gorents?
> It's not a hostile question, I'm just curious.





> Originally posted by <b>J-Will2</b>!
> How come that players have changed last names while they are playing in Greece? Why is Gorenc translated to greek ->Gorents?
> It's not a hostile question, I'm just curious.


This is the classical problem of languages with different alphabets and phonetic. 

there is not a /c/ in the Greek alphabet (not even in the Greek phonetic) so it becomes /ts/. Imagine Gorenc written with the Greek letters (imagine a sort of "GKORENTS"), that coming back to the latin letters becomes "Gorents". 
Infact.. Tarlats, Divats, Danilovits... 

Something else: 
1) Writing the name of Ntikoudis "Dikoudis" and pronouncing it like "Dee-kou-dees" is a mistake. The right spelling is "NTIKOUDIS", while the "NT" is a normal /d/ while the "d" is the /th/ (English "this"). 

2) Writing the name of Mpalogiannis "Balogiannis" is a mistake. The right spelling is "MPALOGIANNIS", while the "MP" is a normal /b/. In the center of a word, you just "whisper" a /m/: imagine... Olympiakos is "Olym piakos". 

3) "Giannoulis, Giannakis, Giannouzakos" and not "Yannoulis, Yannakis, Yannouzakos". The IPA say that in translitteration the letter must remain the same. So the Greek "gamma" becomes a "G" with latin letters. But you don't say it: the "gamma" borns like a "g", but your tongue doesn't close the passage of the air from the throat to the mouths. Imagine that: B e V are modulated in the same part of the mouth, but with the B you stop the air, while with the V there few air can pass. The same with "G" ("G" of "G"reek, of course) and "gamma". Italians shouldn't say "Giannouzakos" like it's written (it happens). 

4) "H" or "CH" (it depends: but it's better to write it with "H") like in Harisis or Hristodoulou. It's aspirated, like in German "iCH". Maybe a little bit more sweet. I've heard things like "Tchattzivrettas" o "Tchatzis...". Argh! Now try to say "Shortsianitis...". 

5) "Th" is the English /th/ of "think": Theofanis Hristodoulou. or Dimo-S-TH-enis Ntikoudis. The "S-TH" and "H-TH" are pretty impossible to pronounce for a non-Greek or for someone who has not spoken Greek for many years). 

6) "GK" is the strong /g/. Everyone should write "Gkagkaloudis" istead of "Gagaloudis", "Karagkoutis" instead of "Karagoutis". Even "GG" is the strong "g". Actually I can remember only Gianna Aggelopoulou, often written "Angelopoulou". Infact there is a little /n/ before the /g/: you say "Angelopoulou"

7) "Z" is the English "s" of "rose". "S" the "s" of "speak". The "Z" of "Zorro" is the Greek "TZ" (Hatzis). The sweet "z" is the Greek "ts" (Tsakalidis). 
Another mistake of the usual translitteration is the "SS" instead of the singles "S" or "speak": "Harisis" and not "Harissis". There's one "sigma" with the Greek alphabet, there must be a single "s" with the Latin alphabet.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>J-Will2</b>!
> How come that players have changed last names while they are playing in Greece? Why is Gorenc translated to greek ->Gorents?
> It's not a hostile question, I'm just curious.


When a name ends with -c, it is ambiguous to the greek reader about how it should be pronounced -s?, tch?, -k? So in order to make things clear, occassionaly they write these names with a -ts ending (There is no "tch" sound in greek so it is substituted by a "ts").


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Olympiakos... Gorenc 37 minutes, Diamantopoulos 18, Liadelis 12. 

Unfortunately some problems will arrive there if Subotic won't change his mind, without waiting so much.


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

*Match-Day #1* 
Ionikos Nea Filadelfia - Makedonikos Kozani 66-64. 
Marousi - Ilisiakos 103-71. 
Iraklis Thessaloniki - Panathinaikos 77-70. 
Olympiakos Piraeus - Apollon Patra 75-65. 
AEK Athens - Aris Thessaloniki 92-76. 
Panionios Smyrna - Peristeri 62-67. 
Irakleio - PAOK Thessaloniki 73-79. 

Ideas for the "starting five of the day"... Jenkins (big surprise), Vasileiadis, Tapoutos, Pavlidis, Papadopoulos


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>J-Will2</b>!
> How come that players have changed last names while they are playing in Greece? Why is Gorenc translated to greek ->Gorents?
> It's not a hostile question, I'm just curious.


It's not that we change their names. We just have a different alphabet
We usually write Gorenc as Ãêüñåíò.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

SEOK I'm sure you confused all the poor people who don't speak greek hehe.

Anyway I just wanted to say that an "mp" at the beginning of a word is pronounced as an english b while if it's in the middle of a word it's pronounced as a mb. In Northern Greece even "p" is pronounced as "b" (PAOK pronounced as BAOK, sprohno which means push as sbrohno and many others).


> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

I wonder what Obradovic said about Papadopoulos' game. I bet he's happy with 50 year old Middleton playing C.
This guy has destroyed a lot of greek players and I hope Papadopoulos isn't one of them.

Karagoutis (best PF in Greece goes to Panathinaikos and never plays).
Papadopoulos 
Alvertis 
Tsartsaris
Boudouris
Kalaitzis
Fotsis
Glyniadakis

Obradovic has destroyed the careers of all these players some of them managed to recover when they left Panathinaikos (Glyniadakis was drafted by an NBA team and Boudouris is still one of the best playmakers in Greece even if he never plays for the NT again).


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> SEOK I'm sure you confused all the poor people who don't speak greek hehe.
> 
> Anyway I just wanted to say that an "mp" at the beginning of a word is pronounced as an english b while if it's in the middle of a word it's pronounced as a mb. In Northern Greece even "p" is pronounced as "b" (PAOK pronounced as BAOK, sprohno which means push as sbrohno and many others).



I do say "sbrohno" (in fact I say "zbrohno") but I never say BAOK! I guess, out of respect...


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> I do say "sbrohno" (in fact I say "zbrohno") but I never say BAOK! I guess, out of respect...


You're from the "sou athineo, se salonikeo...". 

The best? On the train Thessaloniki-Athens when you listen "gia KateriGNi... gia GLianokladi"...


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> 
> The best? On the train Thessaloniki-Athens when you listen "gia KateriGNi... gia GLianokladi"...


:jump: :jump: :jump:


OK, this is a lot Out of Topic, and I apologize for the non-greeks (or I should say the non-greek speakers) but 
I have to say this:

In fact in the village where I grew up (a crap village by the way) the situation is much worse: Here are some 
examples:

Ti kaneis?-----------------T'ftiahns?
Me douleveis?---------------Mi dlevs?
Gourouni-------------------Gr'nj'
Skyli----------------------Skli
Skali----------------------Skli
Ena betoni venzini---------En biton benzin (it could actually be mistaken for french or something!)
Ante re--------------------Ae re
Parathyro------------------Parathyr
Tha-------------------------da (not nta but da, with a delta)
Tha ertheis i ohi?---------Da erths gia den?
Stin Thessaloniki----------Z'Thissalonjik
Sto mandri-----------------Zd'mandri

You can actually meet a very beautiful girl in the bus station, open a conversation with her and realize that she talks
like that: "Ki 'sheis gia d'Thissalonik' pati"?

This village is 15Km from the center of Thessaloniki.

But don't be unfair. In Peloponisos the accent and the type of words they use can sometimes be
worse than that of Epeirus or Thessallia!

Example: Panjikos!


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

The funniest accient by far is the Karditsa accent


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> I wonder what Obradovic said about Papadopoulos' game. I bet he's happy with 50 year old Middleton playing C.
> This guy has destroyed a lot of greek players and I hope Papadopoulos isn't one of them.
> 
> ...



I dunno what Obradovic said but Pap said that Obradovic learned him to play bball  
That was VERY funny....I hope this will be Obradovic last season in Greece and that he will finally be gone next year....
Anyway I hope Papadopoulos will play...and play good this season.....There are few big guys not only in Europe but also in the NBA that are as skilled as him...
Glyniadakis was was never given a chance at PAO.....Neither did Pedoulakis give him a chance (He was starting that polish fat *** Szimbilski all the time and later on he was playing with a 2.02 m american at C).....Glyniadakis was lucky that Peristeri's starting center left which gave him the chance to play in the playoffs and to show his skills...If that wouldn't have happened he would still be a bench player at PEristeri this year.........
Imagine if Glyniadakis would have been at a club that believed in him 3-4 years ago how much better he could have been today....

By the way guys ..Can somebody shoot Hatzivlakas..He still sucks....To be honest I even prefer hearing Sirigos with his boring voice instead of "I am so cool" Hatzivlakas


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gousgounis</b>!
> By the way guys ..Can somebody shoot Hatzivlakas..He still sucks....To be honest I even prefer hearing Sirigos with his boring voice instead of "I am so cool" Hatzivlakas


No, not Sirigos. The worst, and meanest, commentator ever.

I think Skountis is one of the best. Too bad we don't see much of him lately.


----------



## ltsook (Jun 8, 2003)

Stin Karditsa exoun tin topiki tous profora opos se kathe eparxiako meros tis Elladas. Kai eftixos pou iparxoun oi Athinaioi kai oi Thessalonikeis gia na mas mathainoun na milame ellinika.


----------



## ira (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gousgounis</b>!
> 
> I dunno what Obradovic said but Pap said that Obradovic learned him to play bball


papadopoulos now is better than when he was traded to panthinaikos


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> 
> 
> No, not Sirigos. The worst, and meanest, commentator ever.
> ...


Skountis is by far the best commentator and the only one who loves the game more than himself.
The worst is by far Hatzivlakas. He's really annoying, he keeps repeating the teams the players have played for and sometimes he even gets that wrong. I hated all those guys from Triponto (Papadogiannis, Drimonas, Karidas) and that's why I stopped buying the magazine 6 years ago. The only one I liked from that magazine was Papadakis who wrote about the NBA.
Syrigos is booooring but he usually knows what he's talking about.


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Personally my favorite is Skountis... simply he has an enormous and true passion, he knows very well basketball and he can read a game like an... experienced point-guard. 
He has a very good rythm, he's never boring and many times he has some ideas that the public can't dislike... I remember Hapoel Jerusalem - Olympiakos Piraeus, Euroleague 2000-01: the camera was on the Hapoel's player Workman: the classical American black bald player, playground face. 

Skountis: "Workman... klasiki Amerikaniki basketofatsa". He was right, he could see and describe the thoughts of everyone. I was watching the Eurobasket on tv without audio, listening radio Alpha Sport just for Skountis. And when he started singing after Hellas-Turkey? 

Simply the best, a true lover of basketball who knows how to communicate his own passion.


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

Skountis sounds good...I don't think I ever heard him though...
Of the commentators out there I prefer Sirigos ....He IS very boooring but he knows his **** unlike 90% of the other commentators.

.....Hatzivlakas is telios asxetos
....I don't like Papadogiannis either...He is not a mean as Sirigos but lacks the knowledge that Sirigos has...


----------



## kingl (Jun 21, 2003)

Hatzibalkas might be a blakas...but he is not as boring as Sirigos is...
I really dislike Sirigos...Hatziblakas sometimes makes me laught with his stupid comments (like "xtapodi", "akrodaktula"etc)...He is stupid and sometimes ekneuristikos but he is not boring...
Skoundis is good but generally we lack out off good speakers...


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

hey Gousgouni don't make fun of Bagaric. He plays for the fanela unlike many other players and you should respect that.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Huge win for Maroussi at Kozani 52-79. Unbelievable.

Appollon with a huge Thomas, and enjoying good performances by Jones and Varda, won not so easily over Iraklis. (77-71).

Peristeri struggled only for the first half against Irakleio. (89-72)

PAOK-AEK 78-74 in a super derby with Vassilopoulos giving the win to the blacks at the very end. (3p at the last minute and another basket just at the end).

Aris-Olympiakos 87-68 in a crowded Ivanofeio!! Bagaric almost blew the game when was dismissed with 5 fouls, and was disq. by the refs. 

We are still waiting to see what happens in the Ilisiakos-Panionios game (4th q 74-72). Douglas has scored 38 for Panionios and seems to be the only player that exists for the "Kyaneruthrous".


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> hey Gousgouni don't make fun of Bagaric. He plays for the fanela unlike many other players and you should respect that.


Yeah Bagaric plays for the fanela....Just like Papanikolaou, Ekonomou, Georgatos and so many others were doing once upon a time.....
Besides he left the Chicago Bulls and came to Europe for Olympiakos and says that was always his dream...Yeah right!!!!!
...


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

I'm sorry but you should not compare Georgatos to any of those other players. Georgatos was Olympiakos since he was a little kid, he was born in Peiraias and when his parents broke up and he had to move to Patra with his mother he always tried to find ways to go to Athens to watch Olympaikos' games as a teenager. Even now that he plays for AEK he says that he is Olympiakos. We still love him and we were so glad when he scored 2 goals against Panathinaikos.
We would love to have him back but Kokkalis doesn't want him for his own reasons.


Anyway Bagaric didn't almost blow the game against Aris, he DID blow the game. Aris was ahead by 3 when Bagaric started to give the fans a middle finger. It looked funny on tv and it's good that he gets excited about the games but the games but he should calm down because he cost us the game tonight. I'm glad we signed Wolkowyski because Dalibor is very inconsistent.

Anyway Marousi is playing excellent basketball. Spanoulis was the MVP of the day. With Spanoulis, Blackney and Smilianic at the guards, Popovic at the 3 and a frontline of Karagoutis, Hutson, AGadakos and Grgat they really look unstoppable so far.
I can't wait for the game between Peristeri and AEK. I hope Peristeri wins because Gousgounis and his anti-Olympiakos sentiments have become really annoying.


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> Anyway Bagaric didn't almost blow the game against Aris, he DID blow the game. Aris was ahead by 3 when Bagaric started to give the fans a middle finger. It looked funny on tv and it's good that he gets excited about the games but the games but he should calm down because he cost us the game tonight. I'm glad we signed Wolkowyski because Dalibor is very inconsistent.


Well it's not the first time that Bagaric shows a middle finger...He did it in Eurobasket to the turkish fans.........


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Greetings from Bologna. I've watched the FuturVirtus in the Italian LegaDue (lost against Montecatini): I can't remember someone playing basketball so badly... 

Anyway, can I simply be glad because... Peristeri is 1st after two games (with Marousi and PAOK: has this never happened? I don't think so) and with a 2-0 record the Princes can watch the three power-houses from the top. Hahaha. Great. Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrt. 

The championship is closed. Actually the HEBA and the ESAKE decided to close all the competitions to prepare athlets and players to the Olympic Games. 
Peristeri is the Hellenic Champion 2003-04. Marousi is disqualified and PAOK went just one hour ago in bankruptcy. The end. 

Moderators: Please close this thread!!! 

Qwertyu Mayor!


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Just have a look at the next gameday of the GL and try to make any predictions. It's rather hard. 

Marousi-PAO
Ionikos-Appollon
Iraklis-Aris
OSFP-PAOK
AEK-Peristeri
Irakleio-Panionios
Ilisiakos-Makedonikos 

I can only say that OSFP will beat most likely PAOK, but apart from that, all the other games are open to all results. PAOK has a good reputation in the last couple of years of making life difficult for OSFP (when they play in Pireus) so I hope they do that again. It will take something more though to compete for the win. The way it looks, it is very likely that we won't have an unbeaten team in the league by the 3rd gameday. That's more like it! Too bad the GL wasn't so competitive back when it was considered to be the best league in Europe.

PS: I couldn't believe my eyes this morning. The "Protathlitis" newspaper actually wrote that OSFP lost because of their own faults.


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

Marousi-PAO 2
Ionikos-Appollon 2
Iraklis-Aris 2 
OSFP-PAOK 1
AEK-Peristeri 1
Irakleio-Panionios 1
Ilisiakos-Makedonikos 2


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> 
> PS: I couldn't believe my eyes this morning. The "Protathlitis" newspaper actually wrote that OSFP lost because of their own faults.


Sorry but where are you actually? How can you read Protathlitis if you're not in Greece? 
Is it possible to read it in a online version or you find the "newspaper" in _Galler_? I want to start the days with a good mood reading something fun, considering we've lost on the long road of life Erciyes and Alper... 
For example, I've read only "SporTime" in _Italya_ (and I could find it only in Florence-Firence. Not even in Turin, Milan and Rome).


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry but where are you actually? How can you read Protathlitis if you're not in Greece?
> ...


You can see the frontpages of all the sports newspapers (even the ones from Thessaloniki) at www.contra.gr (Next to the date there is a link that says: "Efimerides". Click on it and you can enjoy yourself).

PS: I do not live in Galler anymore. I'm in Iskocya, now.


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> 
> 
> You can see the frontpages of all the sports newspapers (even the ones from Thessaloniki) at www.contra.gr (Next to the date there is a link that says: "Efimerides". Click on it and you can enjoy yourself).
> ...


Thanks, from Roma (Romy?)


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Iraklis-Aris 100-91 OT. What a game! Pavlidis 30p, Diamantidis 28, Kommatos 31. What an atmosphere. I just love this championship! Iraklis is one of my fav teams of the league.

OSFP-PAOK 85-79. PAOK tried its best, was ahead at HT, but the reds had a good 3rd period and won. Diamantopoulos had 20, Liedelis 17. For PAOK, Mulaomerovic 20, Jurkovoc 17. 

Ilisiakos-Makedonikos 77-67. Ilisiakos won a second in a row! Makedonikos will suffer until Morgunov is back and until a replacement of Smith is founs. Shame. Deane 19, kakiouzis Jr 13, Clark 24, Boudouris 10.


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

Yeap..The Iraklis-Aris game was amazing!!!!!!
What an atmosphere...I wish I was in Greece so that would be able to go and watch the games live...
Haven't seen a game like that in a long time....I don't understand why everybody in Greece keeps *****ing about soccer all the time..Greek soccer is a joke and media in Greece (and people generally) should put more emphasis in bball
Anyway Diamantidis and PAvlidis were unstoppable....Highlight of the game was Diamantidis block on Likholitov....Blocking a power dunker like Likholitov is not easy.....especially for a PG.....Diamantidis drive to the basket is money in the bank........ they couldn't stop him........If he only had some more muscles and better from the arc........
Anyway if Sofo returns to Ira they are easily TOP 4 material.....at least...In fact I think they will be the best team in the league (i am not joking)..
Oh and by the way AEK-Peristeri 60-56


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ira</b>!
> 
> 
> papadopoulos now is better than when he was traded to panthinaikos


What part of his game did he improve under Obradovic?????


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Iraklis-Aris: what a game!

Paulidis, Kommatos and Goldwire were unstoppable but Iraklis won in overtime led by Diamantidis.
I didn't see the whole game because I was watching Olympiakos-PAOK and then the greek football team against Northern Ireland but I was really amazed at how well Paulidis and Kommatos can shoot.


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

I wonder if Ioannidis willl select Pavlidis and Kommatos to the NT for the Olympics...I guess he will not...
Anyway I am pleased with how Diamantidis is playing....I think he did fairly well in Eurobasket (actually I was expecting him to totally collapse) and once he gets more experience under his belt hopefully he will display the game he displays with Ira in the NT...The question is if he can gain that experience with Ira...Probably not....Hopefully Spanoulis will be good this season and be in the NT as a third PG ......The fact that he is playing as a back up for Blakney will hurt him though...I still don't understand why Giannakis brought Blakney when he already had Spanoulis....Giannakis is just an awful coach (but so are all Greek coaches...Pedoulakis, Aleksandris, Katsikaris, you name it)...

Anyway tommorow FIBA will decide if Sofo is free to leave Iraklis....Panathinaikos too is said to want him now because they
apparently aren't pleased with Kenyon Jones....But even if Sofo goes to them he will surely be a bench player because gero Middleton will still be Obradovic number one option....Gee I hope this will not happen........


----------



## ira (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gousgounis</b>!
> 
> 
> What part of his game did he improve under Obradovic?????


his whole game is better. 
i don`t know if it`s caused by obradovic or because he gained experience but he has improved



> Originally posted by <b>Gousgounis</b>!I think he did fairly well in Eurobasket (actually I was expecting him to totally collapse) and once he gets more experience under his belt hopefully he will display the game he displays with Ira in the NT


very true ... 
diamantidis has only 2 years of proffessional basketball!!! 
before that he in a very very low division team. 
at his first year in iraklis (backup of blackney) he didn`t have enough stamina to play more than one period!!! 

his game gets better and better .. his biggest problem is his long range shot ... :-(




> Originally posted by <b>Gousgounis</b>!Giannakis is just an awful coach (but so are all Greek coaches...Pedoulakis, Aleksandris, Katsikaris, you name it)...


and i thought i was the only one thinking that alexandris is a realy bad coach!!!!

but there are some good greek coaches ... i like zeugolis (although he didn`t do good with makedonikos) and of course kakiousis ;-)


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gousgounis</b>!
> ...because they apparently aren't pleased with Kenyon Jones...


OT, but did you notice that his name was spelled "DJONS" and not "JONES" in the game against the Raptors? His name is spelled "Jones" in all the english-speaking on-line sources I have visited, but I guess he knows better! I'm confused. I also have the impression that I have seen his name spelled "Jones" when he played for Marousi in euro-competitions. So, what's his real name?

Are we facing another case of a naturallized player? :grinning:


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

Yeah I noticed that too Zelena....


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Jones, or better Djons (...) *is* a naturalized player, and has already dressed the jersey of the NT of Vardaria. 

Probably it depends by the alphabet used to write the Bulgarian dialect spoken in Vardaria: "Jones" --> "Djons". 

Zelena, how could you write "Jones" in the cirillic alphabet, then translitterated to the Latin letters?


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Oh, I forgot that he was indeed naturalized into a Vardarian! Of course! Indeed if you do translitterate his name form cyrillic into latin, then it becomes Dzons or Dzouns depending on the pronounciation.

ÄÆOHC ---> Dzons or Djons

ÄÆOYHC ---> Dzouns or Djouns.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

That's just awful. I mean, if this is indeed the reason his name was written like that, it just doesn't make sense. Dzons! Give me a break! 

So if Antoine Walker becomes Bulgarian, his name will be spelled in his jersey as VOLKR?

By the way, has Ryan Stack become officially a Vardarian too? If that's the case then maybe we will see a funny spelling of his name too (RAJAN ST6K)


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

Results from today games:

Peristeri- Olympiacos 59-57
Peristeri: Stewart 11, Papamakarios 11, Pelekanos 10
Olympiacos: 
Milisaljevic 11, Liadelis 10, Wolkonowitzki 10, 

Appolon Patras- Maroussi 76-78
Apollon P: Varda 14, Jones 20
Maroussi: Blakney 23, Hutson 18

Iraklio - Ilisiakos 66-58

Aris- Ionikos 92-80
Aris: Goldwire 23, Kommatos 18

PAOK-Iraklis 85-72
PAOK: Vasiliadis 22, Vassilopoulos 18, Mulla Omarovic 15
Iraklis: Papadopoulos 19, Iliadis 16

So far the league is VERY even......I think we will have a very interesting protathlima this year.........
I think PAOK will get better and better as time goes on..The did the right thing to release Fields...I have a feeling Preljevic will become a proponitara in a few years...He is the first coach that I have seen in the Greek League that keep on cheering a young player even if he makes a bad decision...Most coaches in the GL 
(ie Pedoulakis, Obradovic) start screaming like crazy..I don't like that...

Bane is a real class act (unlike a certain coach named Lefterakis whose mother is from Kokkinia)
By the way IRA do you got any info on Igor Milosevic (1986, PG)???????
I have heard some good things about him...I know that he was born in SERBIA but he plays in the Greek Cadet NT (together with Dusan Sakota).. He had some good games at the challenge round with the NT..


----------



## Hrvoje (Jun 28, 2003)

> Mulla Omarovic


----------



## ira (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gousgounis</b>!
> By the way IRA do you got any info on Igor Milosevic (1986, PG)???????
> I have heard some good things about him...I know that he was born in SERBIA but he plays in the Greek Cadet NT (together with Dusan Sakota).. He had some good games at the challenge round with the NT..


he plays for iraklis the last 3-4 years and i think he came to greece even earlier

i first heard about him a couple of years ago when he had good games with the young team of iraklis 
he scored a lot so although played at PG with kalaitsidis as SG


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

I've just discovered that Maurice Carter is playing the pre-season games with the Los Angeles Lakers. 
Maurice Carter! The worst player ever seen in Greece (together with Ray Weathers and the other one bought by AEK, Rillie), who played with Peristeri during the season 2001-02. 

Well, I don't think he has a guaranteed, right? Otherwise I guess the bottle would be the only solution in a similar case... Maurice Carter a Laker! 

Wine wine...


----------

